# Vegan Gumbo



## powerplantop (Aug 5, 2017)

INGREDIENTS

Roux and veggies
1 cup oil
7 oz flour all purpose
1/2 cup celery chopped
3/4 cup onion diced
3/4 cup bell pepper chopped
1/2 cup green onions chopped
4 cloves garlic chopped

"meat" and seasoning
11 oz gluten Mi Can
14 oz Tofu Andouille
3 Tablespoons  oil
1 Tablespoon Cajun Seasoning Your favorite brand
4 cups vegetable broth
1 can corn 1 15.25 oz can
4 cups Water
1 teaspoon  salt
1 teaspoon  gumbo file
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper ground

INSTRUCTIONS
Add 1 Cup of oil and 7oz of flour to a large glass container mix and heat in the microwave for five minutes. Mix and heat again for one minute. Continue doing this a few times until you get close to the color you want then go 30 seconds at a time. When get the color you want add 2 cups of trinity (onion, celery and bell pepper) to sweat the veggies and stop the roux from cooking.

Brown the gluten and sausages in oil on medium high heat.

Add 4 cups vegetable stock, sausages, corn, cajun seasoning and roux to a large pot on high heat. Stir to combine and bring to a boil.

Shred the gluten.

To the pot add enough water to archive the consistency you want. I used 4 Cups.

Add 1 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon gumbo file, and 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper bring to a slow boil and cook 10 minutes.

Printable recipe here: Vegan / Gout Friendly Gumbo


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2017)

Now this could work.

Vegan meat substitues are notoriously horrible on their own, but in a rich, saucy dish like a gumbo? That's the way to go.

Thanks, p-pop.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 5, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Now this could work.
> 
> Vegan meat substitues are notoriously horrible on their own, but in a rich, saucy dish like a gumbo? That's the way to go.
> 
> Thanks, p-pop.



Next time I might leave out the meat subs and load it up veggies. I think eggplant and mushrooms would help replace the meat.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 6, 2017)

As a starting place a good gumbo should have okra, imo.  Other veggies will deepen the flavor as well.  Consider adding some dense root veggies like rutabagas and parsnips to give it some "tooth".  While not a fan of meat substitutes in general, I would keep the addition of some veggie sausage (although might reduce the amount).  Somehow Gumbo just needs this...


----------

